# Cpt 37202



## EmilyDingee (Nov 7, 2013)

IS CPT CODE 37202-Transcatheter therapy, infusion other than for thrombolysis, any type (eg, spasmolytic, vasoconstrictive) REIMBURSEABLE WITH CATHETERIZATIONS AND PCI?

I AM RECEIVENG DENIALS....


----------



## Jim Pawloski (Nov 8, 2013)

EmilyDingee said:


> IS CPT CODE 37202-Transcatheter therapy, infusion other than for thrombolysis, any type (eg, spasmolytic, vasoconstrictive) REIMBURSEABLE WITH CATHETERIZATIONS AND PCI?
> 
> I AM RECEIVENG DENIALS....



What are you using this with what drugs.  My experience in using this code is with Cerebral Vasospasm studies.
Thanks,
Jim Pawloski, CIRCC


----------



## EmilyDingee (Nov 14, 2013)

Hi Jim,

Humm, well..

Example 1: Pt developed servere "no reflow" phenomena after stent deployment responding to tincture of time and intracoronary Cardene, nitroglycern & IV amnophyline.

Example 2: Patient was premedicated with Brilinta at start of procedure.
Perhaps code 93463 should have been used here, however cath and stent were perfomed, I usullay receive bundling denial when combining code 92928 with 93463.


----------

